# Last years hides back yet?



## msb (Apr 25, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone else is still waiting on their deer hides from last year??? I've called the tanner several times and they keep saying they haven't received them yet. Anyone else having problems or have a solution?
Thanks


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

My dad picked up hismount from last season last saturday so some people are getting the hides back I guess. But this taxidermist is incredibly fast as well I picked up my sones brown trout mount last weekend and he had only had it for about 4 weeks. Ironically my dads friend who took his deer in 2 weeks before my dad did to the same taxidermist still hasn't heard back and the taxidermist hasn't received his hide yet who knows I guess if you are lucky you get it back early if not you don't.

Ganzer


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

The tannery I use typically turns hides/capes in 90 days.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I tan all the animals I mount myself so I don't have to worry about a tannery at this point.


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

If they use Modern Fur, they where bought out by Wildlife Fur, That put things way behind.


----------



## hoosiertaxidermist (Jun 5, 2007)

Haven't received them yet? When were they sent? I use K&K in Jonesville and they run 3-4 mos. I am only 30 mins. away from them so I drive my skins up. No shipping problems. If I were you I would start a track and find your skins.


----------



## msb (Apr 25, 2005)

Im starting to think the company is going to fold or ??? I've been trying to call and the phone is always busy. I drove my hide up there last october (frozen from 05) and dropped it off with a check. Besides the hide I also may out of 35.00. Too bad....they were always a great company to do business with.


----------

